# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco Rated At 42 MPG Highway, Beats Original Target



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

cruze eco owners should has a special badge that reads "suck it hybrids!". lol. such an amazing car with a really good mileage from a car thats not even a hybrid.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

I swear I just read somewhere that this is the manual version and the the automatic gets 36 or 38 or something like that on the highway. Does anyone know anything further about this? It's not that big of a deal because I've already ordered my Eco and I should be able to pick it up at the end of February.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

ask around, very few here get even close to EPA stated mileage numbers.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> cruze eco owners should has a special badge that reads "suck it hybrids!". lol. such an amazing car with a really good mileage from a car that's not even a hybrid.


Wait when a hybrid in 8 years has to replace the battery pack. $$$$$$$$$
Who will invest 4 grand in an 8 yr old car for a new battery pack? And that assumes that nothing else is "wrong". That is a 1000 gallons of fuel at 4 bucks a gallon. 1000 x 30 MPG = 30,000 miles!!!!! Just to break even . So, even before you save money, you are already behind 30K mile at 8 years. And what if the hybrid costs 10 k more than a non-hybrid? Another 2500 gallons of gas at 4 buck a gallon. That is another 30 x 2500 = 75,000 miles to break even. Anyone going to drive 105,000 miles to break even? 

If your desire is to save the planet, buy a hybrid (or ride a bike, or car pool)

If your desire is to save the plant and save $$$$$$, buy a Cruze.

Or a Volt


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> ask around, very few here get even close to EPA stated mileage numbers.


From what I have read people who have the manual trans cars are beating the EPA estimates. Glad I didn't order a slush box.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

you around the mfld area?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> From what I have read people who have the manual trans cars are beating the EPA estimates. Glad I didn't order a slush box.


I can easily beat the numbers with a slush box


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Another ECO Cruze article.........FYI*

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco: Best Highway MPG Of Any Non-Hybrid - The Car Connection 

Do you see a reason to buy a Cruze Eco with the Automatic Transmission? The MPG figures are not that much different from a non-eco. The big gain is, without a doubt, the gearing numbers in the manual trans. It will be interesting to see the actual mpg numbers the eco/manual gets when the *six* gear changes are made with the driver ignoring the *"Shift Light"* and _feeling the turbo . _

Take an Eco/manual and a standard Cruze (auto trans.) , put them both on the same highway and _*cruise*_ at 60 mph and the Eco is going to achieve a six mpg advantage? It's going to be very interesting indeed to see what the "real life" mpg numbers will be with the Eco. Best wishes for the Eco.  The_ world is watching_ to see if the 42 mpg can be routinely obtained.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I too didnt think much of the Auto's 1 mpg gain over the standard Cruze. Why even bother calling it an ECO if thats all you get. It must be due to the weight reduction and grill shutter because the ride height is the same due to the Z link rear suspension. Oh, the LRR tires must be factored int here too. Either way, I was disappointed with the minimal gain in mpg and personally would not give up the fancy stuff I have on my LTZ for 1 mpg. It seems to me to be more of a marketing effort, and half-hearted at that.
I totally get the manual though. 6 mpg is a serious gain and puts you into a nice class of 40+ mpg. Thats worth talking about. Hopefully we will get some feedback soom fro ECO owners who are testing out that highway mileage. At 55-60 mph . Id be curious to see the RPM vs speed chart on that too and compare it. I'm sure the gear ratios are out there somewhere too. Anybody have that handy.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i thought the Eco *was *lowered...


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cruze Eco Owners..................*

*We'd like to hear from you*....Let us know what you think about your new Cruze Eco. Did you buy the Manual or Auto transmission? Are you finding the* "shift light"* reasonable to live with (M/T)? How much time are you spending watching your "Instant MPG" readout? Keep us updated on your MPG figures. Best Wishes for the Eco owners and I'm hoping your new Cruze is making you smile.

P.S.> You could start a new thread: ex., "My Eco Experience", etc.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cruze Eco review (1st Drive) .............FYI*

A 500 rpm reduction......Go Eco! Some more things removed/trimmed out of the Eco to get that weight down......interesting._* Nice*_ mpg comments.

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco Drive: Chevy Cruze Review ? Car and Driver


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cruze Eco review (1st Drive) ..another one...........FYI*

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco Review and Photos ? The Hybrid Volt ? RoadandTrack.com

Zero to 60 in *8.1 sec's*....... I _just read_ that tall gearing slowed it down! Go get 'em, Eco! Someones stop watch is wrong or someone can't performance shift!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here are the final gear ratios and engine RPM at 50 MPH (as specified by GM & EPA):

• 1.8L _with M6 (axle: 3.94:1) = 1,950 RPM @ 50 MPH
• 1.8L _with A6 (axle: 3.87:1) = 1,940 RPM @ 50 MPH
• 1.4LT with A6 (axle: 3.87:1) = 1,940 RPM @ 50 MPH
• 1.4LT with M6 (axle: 3.83:1) = 1,550 RPM @ 50 MPH (Eco model)


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cruze Eco review ..another one...........FYI*

Driven in sunny California at 70+ mph*......averaged what  mpg !! *You Go Cruze Eco!

2011 Chevy Cruze | Chevrolet Review - Green Car Reports


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cruze Eco review ....congrat's Eco.........FYI*

Mpg real life hitting the 42 mark at 70 mph......Go Eco !

Quick Spin: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Eco sounds great but you'll pry my z-link suspension from my cold dead hands, I just love how my 2LT handles.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

sedanman said:


> Eco sounds great but you'll pry my z-link suspension from my cold dead hands, I just love how my 2LT handles.


Me too. And the smooth, quiet ride with my radio rocking


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Glad for the Eco........*



sedanman said:


> Eco sounds great but you'll pry my z-link suspension from my cold dead hands, I just love how my 2LT handles.


Me too, Sedanman, maybe it's my old age talking, but we sure enjoy our LTZ RS with the A/T and bells/whistles. I'm just happy for Chevrolet to see the Eco fairing well in the reviews and delivering the Mpg's the world was waiting to see if it could. Well, it sure looks like it_* CAN *_ !!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

So if the ECO is obtaining 42+mpg... why is it we cant get out of 22-26.. lol

edit: when i say "we" i mean non-eco models


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...weight, gearing, and aerodynamics.


----------

